# Jack Russell



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's a charcoal sketch of our Russell mix Toby


----------



## TLA (Sep 17, 2010)

That looks awesome! He is adorable!


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great, well done!


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks TLA & PencilMeIn. I'm not usually the dog-drawing type. 
Here's the next one I did. 
Another charcoal piece 11x14








My next one is our other Jack Russell. I may start it as a w.i.p. Depends on whether I can remember to take a picture before I get too far for a starting point.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

That's beautiful! I tend to do dogs more than anything else. I really need to sit down and try to do a horse again.


----------



## equusketch (Sep 8, 2010)

It's so cool to see you drawing a dog. I have definately fallen in love with charcoal. Such a bold medium!


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks Liz, it's definitely out of the norm for me =)
And isn't charcoal great?! I'm getting more into leaving it unblended. It was really hard for me at first but now I'd rather leave it that way.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

I thought I'd post my progress on Brewski.

p.s. I just realized that I can click on the picture to make it bigger. Duh on me!


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's the finished piece. 








It's an odd looking pose but it sums up his personality in a nutshell.
Side note: He was sitting on a cat when this photo was taken =)


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

He was sitting on a cat?! LMAO!

Great job, you've captured his expression so well.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Lol yes he was. In our barn we've got a recliner (don't ask ) and the cat likes to chill there while we do our thing. Fortunately Boo and Brewski get along! Boo was all comfy and snoozin' when Brewski jumped up and plopped down right on top of him. I had been taking some photos of the horses for potential reference photos so I had the camera. The expression on his face was priceless so I took a shot.


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

LOL, that's hilarious! And I love the idea of a recliner in the barn! :lol:


----------



## Wildest Heart (Sep 4, 2010)

Gee we're missing out on the horse forum ha ha! These are great!


----------



## karaann07 (Nov 7, 2010)

Very well done! I really like the pose in particular. It's always nice to see something different than the standard "bust shot", you know? I also like the angle you've chosen to draw from. He comes across as very playful- in this drawing it's almost like he's ready to "pounce"!


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

If I was a dog, I'd be Brewski . Great job, I love it, the noses especially.


----------



## Brandi (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments-wingedrat-your comment's adorable =)


----------



## Igor (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys im new to this, how do i post my pic that i drew recently? I drew it with charcoal also.


----------



## jackartist (Jan 16, 2011)

I miss my Jack Russell back home... =(


----------



## CaitlinLuvsPocket (Mar 28, 2011)

wow they are great!!


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Great work Brandi! You put so much life into each work!


----------



## johnbriner (Apr 7, 2011)

Whoah! What a nice charcoal sketch you have here! It's nice and neat! This is simple and adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------

